# Snapper I524 Belt Maintenance



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

Is the easiest/best way to get to the belts from the bottom of the machine? If, so then tip the machine onto it's front and remove the bottom cover? I assume that if I do it this way that it would be best to drain the oil before tipping the machine. Of course the gas tank will be empty.
Thank You.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

I've loosened the 2 belt guides but I can't get the belt off the pulley. Any suggestions? Roll it off? Muscle it off?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Taryl:



donyboy73:




Your's is probably similar, great info on these channels btw.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank You. I watched both videos and the belt setups are similar to mine. One thing they both did was pull the starter to turn the pulley which helped 'walk' the auger belt off the pulley. I'll follow their technique.
Thanks again. I appreciate your taking the time to post these videos.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> Thank You. I watched both videos and the belt setups are similar to mine. One thing they both did was pull the starter to turn the pulley which helped 'walk' the auger belt off the pulley. I'll follow their technique.
> Thanks again. I appreciate your taking the time to post these videos.



Be sure to remove the spark plug wire BEFORE pulling on the starter. It is much easier to type with both hands.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> Be sure to remove the spark plug wire BEFORE pulling on the starter. It is much easier to type with both hands.


 Absolutely. Also, run it dry, empty the gas tank, and remove the key. I can't type to save my life.....never learned how. I'm 2 fingers all the way. The plus side is I probably won't get carpel tunnel problems (lol).


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

Did it. New belts are now installed!!!
Thank you!!!!


----------

